# Putting laminate floors upstairs..what should I do with my stairs



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Carpet is fine, it will just wear out quicker.

Lam is way more durable and easy to clean although it takes more effort to install.

it can be slippery, that is the only reason why it would not be recommended.

stair runners can help with that.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Wilsonart makes a full size star trea that looks pretty cool. Made just like a wooden tread only out of laminate. It is super slippery in socks though ,so I would recommend a carpet runner down the center.

The only downside to the Wilsonart is it has no good way to finish the edges if you have open stairs at the bottom (meaning there is no wall on both sides of the tread).

You can do the risers with the laminate planks or just use pine and paint it.

Other brands of laminate make a stair nose that you use along with the planks on the stair. The disadvantage here is the stairnose overlaps the plank and there will be a slight lip on your stair. The advantage is you can frame in an open stair with this .


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

I have it in my Livingroom and hall way.... I love it .. The only thing is if you get water on it and leave it it will start to warp .... I love mine though.:thumbsup:


----------



## pavola (Nov 13, 2007)

There are bullnose pieces which overlap the laminate flooring and cap the carpet, in your case, on the last stair riser. It's a decent looking transition, just make sure it's secured good.


----------

